# Do camden tablets affect flavor?



## wzazdzez (Mar 9, 2012)

Do camden tablets affect the flavor of the wine . And if I rack more than twice should I still use them each time.


----------



## robie (Mar 9, 2012)

Campden tablets are basically Kmeta with a binder that makes it keep a solid form. Just like any other Kmeta, it can add a sulfur-like taste to wine, if you use too much.

We normally recommend adding between 1/8th teaspoon of Kmeta every 2 months all the way up to 1/4th teaspoon every 3 months, depending on who you ask. There are about 11 tablets per teaspoon. While bulk aging, add about 2 crushed tablets every 2.5 to 3 months.

Don't rack anymore often that needed. One does not necessarily have to rack just to add Kmeta.


----------



## BlueMike (Mar 9, 2012)

Great question...great answer. 

Robie, please clarify. When you say, "While bulk aging, add about 2 crushed tablets every 2.5 to 3 months.", how much wine are you talking about? 

I have always understood that you only add 1 crushed tablet per 1 gallon of wine. Is this correct? 

Thanks again for the great question and answer...Mike


----------



## cpfan (Mar 9, 2012)

wzazdzez...

One function that campden (ie K-meta) performs is to prevent (slow?) oxidation. Since oxidized wine tastes bad, yes campden will affect the taste of wine by stopping a bad taste.

Of course this isn't very important if you drink all of the wine within a couple of months of making it. 

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 9, 2012)

This tutorial may help you understand a little better.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/how-test-sulfur-dioxide-wine-10643/


----------



## robie (Mar 9, 2012)

BlueMike said:


> Great question...great answer.
> 
> Robie, please clarify. When you say, "While bulk aging, add about 2 crushed tablets every 2.5 to 3 months.", how much wine are you talking about?
> 
> ...



Sorry, Sorry! I don't know where my mind is today It's Friday!
My response made no sense at all. The dose I gave is for 6 gallons, so thank you for pointing this out to me.
One tablet per gallon would be more of a stabilizing dose, while what I am writing about is a maintenance dose.


----------



## BlueMike (Mar 9, 2012)

robie said:


> Sorry, Sorry! I don't know where my mind is today It's Friday!
> My response made no sense at all. The dose I gave is for 6 gallons, so thank you for pointing this out to me.
> One tablet per gallon would be more of a stabilizing dose, while what I am writing about is a maintenance dose.



Thanks Robie...that makes perfect sense!


----------

